# .help i need to "decide" today...has anybody got a Blast trasnf in Origin???



## franmc (Feb 18, 2011)

Dear All, 
I m back again in the forum..I changed name because i forgot my previous password :-S
My history: 1st icsi cycle...after EC of 44 eggs, I suffered of Ovarian Hyper Stimulation, we froze 26 embryos. Once ready for a ET, all my frozen embryos died & didn't divided at all! it was very very disappointing and even the staff at Origin were very surprised and shocked!
I m now in my 2nd ICSI cycle. Got my EC with 16 eggs collected on Wedn the 16th of Feb. i m fine so far. The embryologist called me today informing me that 9 out of the 12 eggs fertilise are doing great so far. 9 have already divided at 4 cells. We need to wait tomorrow to see what happens.
Now the issue is:
I m 29 (30 next month) and Origin, considering the actual status of my embryos, are  suggesting me to go to day 5 for the implant of 1 blast instead of a potential transfer tomorrow.
I asked what they stats are on this and unfortunately they don't have any. they said it is not usual to have my case (young and so many potential good embryos) so they can't tell me what is the percentage of success of the trasner of 1 balst VS the trasnfer of 2 embryos (potential dividing to 8 tomorrow). 
i m confused.
i asked if i can potentially have 2 blast tranferrred on day 5 (monday) if I m fine, because i would love twins anyway.  but they said no. i m very disapponited because i read that other clinics and others of you had 2 blasts transferred. Why it is not a potential scenario for me?
At this stage i have 2 dilemmans instead of 1: 
-dilemma 1 is deciding between waiting day 5 to see if we ll get blasts or going for a day3 trasnferred of 2 embryos; 
-dilemma 2 is if i go to day 5 and i have potentially 2 blast, why do i have to take the chance of transfer just 1 and have to freeze the rest after the bad experience of my previous freezing cycle??

please i need some support and advises as i dont really know who to ask a second opinion on this.

Tomorrow i ll go to Belfast to get myself assessed anyway to see if i m ok for a transfer...i had to propose that to them because they were just going to phone me and tell me the results of day 3 over the phone.....i think this is not good enough for a private service....what is your opinion on this?

thansk 
franmc


----------



## IGWIN79 (Jan 19, 2009)

I was 29 with my first tx with origin and they never suggested going to blast at all, but then i didnt have as many embyos left in the end , i think i had four left (2 good grades )and two not to good grades , because they were not able to freeze any ,  "they need to be top grade to freeze" they then put 2 back with me , but they had said in the beginnning they would only put one back due to my age , they say no to alot of people but there are alot of women on here that have went to origin and have had two back 
i think in the end if the rest are good to freeze then they will put one back and if they are not they will put the two best grades back 
but if your really wanting two put back then say to them until they listen 
I dont know much about the blasts , but i wouldnt have wanted to go to blast as my eggs seemed to slow away down by day 3 so i always had mine back day 3 , ares werent good quality as DH sperm was not to good 
I always said i would love twins to , but in the end i am totally happy with one wee one as twin preg are higher risk as well
but then on the other hand having two back you feel like you have more of a chance of getting preg 

Hope you get sorted hun , i was the same as you on my first go , so many questions , asking myself all the time am i doing the right thing   dont be afraid to phone origin and talk to them cause in the end of the day your paying them enough


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi 
I like yourself had an IVF cycle with Origin.  I had 10 embryos with that fertilised normally. As they were all apparently "fantastic" (as described by the embryologist) they cultured them to blastocyst of which then there were two frontrunners. On the morning of transfer we were told that they were not going to freeze the rest and they wanted to transfer a single blastocyst and freeze the other frontrunner. Being 35 and after ttc for over three years I wanted both transferred rather than lose one in the freezing process. They accepted after a brief discussion that they would do this and let me have the two transferred.  I have seen it quoted elsewhere that once you get to blastocyst stage of the process that your chance of pregnancy is 58% when under 35.  That's why they want you to transfer more than one at a time. My thoughts were that if I was blessed with twins that I was young and fit enough to cope rather than them transferring two in the future when I would perhaps be much older.  Sadly my two didn't survive, but neither myself nor my husband regret transferring the two at once. So we are about to start the process over. I just want to wish you the best of luck in whatever you decide to do. There is no wrong or right in the situation just do whatever your gut feeling is. If you really want the two transferred talk to them again. Best wishes-I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Sparkleheart (Feb 3, 2010)

i am in the 2ww of my second ICSI cycle at origin.  first go we had 4 embies on day 3 that looked strong enough to go to blast and both the embryologist and consultant felt we should try and go to blast with those.  by day 5 only 2 were good enough so we had one put back and froze one.  looking back i wish we had just had 2 put back although it may not have changed the outcome which was a BFN anyway.  i think the wait from day 3 to day 5 was just so stressful for me in terms of worryin that none would make it, that by the time of the transfer i didnt even question that just one would be put back.  i guess i was just so happy to even get to ET!  in this second cycle we did a day 3 transfer of 2 embies.  i think if you are youngish and its your first transfer they are a lot more cautious and always err on the side of putting one back as i suppose theyre worried about multiples.  you will probably be a lot more able to make your decision tomorrow when u know how many good embies u still have.  it just depends on how stressful u think u might find the wait between day 3 and 5 and also how set u are on having 2 back.  if you really want 2 blasts put back then i say u should absolutely argue your case.  theyre your embies after all!!  i would do that now if i could change our first cycle.  good luck with your decision and i will    for a good outcome for u!!


----------



## franmc (Feb 18, 2011)

hello guys 

thank you a lot for sharing your experience and your support. i know i need to relax and trust them, but it is so hard when nothing is sure. i ll meet with the doc tomorrow and let s hope in good outcomes

have a ncie evenign
fran


----------

